# Frage zur Java Schreibweise :=



## Assigned (22. Nov 2011)

Hallo allerseits,

wie bereits im Titel geschrieben habe ich eine kurze Frage zu einer Java Schreibweise.


```
i:=1
```

Diese Schreibweise habe ich bisher noch niemals irgendwo gesehen und finde bei google leider auch nichts. Es wäre nett wenn mir jemand sagen könnte, was es bedeutet.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Viele Grüße


----------



## maki (22. Nov 2011)

Gibt es nicht in Java.


----------



## Assigned (22. Nov 2011)

Hallo,
danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Hab diese Schreibweise in einer Aufgabenstellung mit dem Themengebiet Java gefunden. 
Da dieser Thread dann relativ überflüssig hier im Java Forum ist, kann er meinetwegen gerne wieder gelöscht werden.

Viele Grüße


----------



## XHelp (22. Nov 2011)

Dann wird das vermulich einfach nur Pseudocode sein, oder die Aufgabe lautet "Wo ist der Fehler im rechten Bild".


----------



## maki (22. Nov 2011)

Aufgabenstellung von einem Prof./Lehrer?

Da wirst du noch mehr Fehler finden


----------



## faetzminator (22. Nov 2011)

Ich würde auf eine Zuweisung tippen. Also in Java entweder [c]i = 1[/c] oder - wenn nötig - [c]int i = 1[/c].


----------



## tfa (22. Nov 2011)

ich tippe auf Pseudocode. Da ist ein [c]:=[/c] als Zuweisungsoperator absolut üblich.


----------



## Assigned (22. Nov 2011)

Hallo,

danke für die rege Beteiligung.
Ja, es handelte sich um Pseudocode, genauer gesagt um ein Flussdiagramm.

Ich habe es jetzt einfach als Zuweisung verstanden und so die Aufgabe weiter bearbeitet.
Ist mir aber auch absolut nicht verständlich, warum man im Pseudocode welcher die primäre Aufgabe des erleichterns hat, solche Schreibweisen einbaut. Naja, sei es drum.

Euch allen vielen Dank.

Viele Grüße


----------



## faetzminator (22. Nov 2011)

Assigned hat gesagt.:


> Ist mir aber auch absolut nicht verständlich, warum man im Pseudocode welcher die primäre Aufgabe des erleichterns hat, solche Schreibweisen einbaut.



Weil ein Flussdiagramm programmiersprachenunabhängig geschrieben wird.


----------



## Assigned (22. Nov 2011)

faetzminator hat gesagt.:


> Weil ein Flussdiagramm programmiersprachenunabhängig geschrieben wird.





faetzminator hat gesagt.:


> Weil ein Flussdiagramm programmiersprachenunabhängig geschrieben wird.



Jawoll, jedoch frage ich mich in welcher Programmiersprache eine Variablenzuweisung über 
	
	
	
	





```
:=
```
 statt findet. Im Normalfall ist es doch ein Gleichheitszeichen. 

Scheinbar scheinen es ja nicht all zu viele zu sein und somit frage ich mich nach dem Sinn dieser "Vereinfachung"

Viele Grüße


----------



## tfa (22. Nov 2011)

> Jawoll, jedoch frage ich mich in welcher Programmiersprache eine Variablenzuweisung über := statt findet.


Zum Beispiel ALGOL, Modula-2, Oberon, Pascal, Smalltalk. 
Oder auch als Definitionszeichen  in der Mathematik.


----------



## XHelp (22. Nov 2011)

Pascal war ja früher sehr beliebt, da wird auch 
	
	
	
	





```
:=
```
 für Zuweisung und 
	
	
	
	





```
=
```
 für Vergleiche benutzt. Im Delphi ist es logischer Weise auch so.

```
:=
```
 in Pseudocode hat also schon eine Existenzberechtigung, vor allem, wenn man begin, end, do, repeat, then etc benutzt.
Selbst in purer Mathe wird 
	
	
	
	





```
:=
```
 und 
	
	
	
	





```
=:
```
 benutzt

@tfa, da haben wir wohl das selbe zur gleichen Zeit reineditiert


----------



## AlexSpritze (22. Nov 2011)

Assigned hat gesagt.:


> Jawoll, jedoch frage ich mich in welcher Programmiersprache eine Variablenzuweisung über
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In The Go Programming Language zum Beispiel.


----------



## Assigned (22. Nov 2011)

Hey, danke für all eure Antworten.
Es war mir echt unbekannt, das es die Zuweisung in Programmiersprachen gibt. (Hab jedoch auch bisher nur Basic und hauptsächlich Abap programmiert)

Da das Thema nun eh sehr abgedriftet ist, würde ich auch gerne nochmal eine Frage stellen. Der zugrunde liegende Code ist folgender:

```
class GQWurzel 
{

public static void main( String[] args) 
{ 
int n = Integer.parseInt(args[0]);
int ganzzahligeWurzel = 0;
 

 // Berechnung der ganzzahligen Quadratwurzel aus n
For (int i = 0 ; i*i != n ; i++){

    if (i*i == n)
{ 
    ganzzahligeWurzel = i ;
} 
 }

System.out.print("Die ganzzahlige Quadratwurzel aus "); 
System.out.print(n);
System.out.print(" ist "); 
System.out.println(ganzzahligeWurzel);
}
 }
```

Ich möchte versuchen mit einfachen Mitteln die Quadratwurzel von n zu berechnen. 
Der compiler spuckt leider immer nur Fehler aus.
Leider ist nur ein Editor erlaubt und keine IDE. Vielleicht habt ihr ja noch ein paar gute Tips 
Bitte auch nur Tips und keine Lösung, muss es schliesslich selber verstehen 

Viele Grüße

P.S. Als Editor verwende ich Aquamacs falls es jmd. etwas sagt


----------



## XHelp (22. Nov 2011)

Naja, das hat mit dem Thema so rein gar nichts zu tun, deswegen mach lieber einen neuen Thread auf, oder ein Mod soll es mal splitten.
Und wenn du ein neues Thema aufmachst, dann kannst du auch da direkt reinschreiben WO WELCHER Fehler angegeben wird.
P.S. Und da kannst du auch beschreiben welchen Sinn deiner Meinung nach die Schleife haben sollte :bahnhof:


----------



## jgh (22. Nov 2011)

2 kleine Fehler:

[c]for[/c] wird klein geschrieben...und die Schleife soll solange laufen, wie [c]i*i<=n[/c] ist...dann klappt das auch mit dem kompileren.


```
public static void main(String[] args) {
		int n = Integer.parseInt(args[0]);
		int ganzzahligeWurzel = 0;
		// Berechnung der ganzzahligen Quadratwurzel aus n
		for (int i = 0; i * i <= n; i++) {
			if (i * i == n) {
				ganzzahligeWurzel = i;
			}
		}

		System.out.print("Die ganzzahlige Quadratwurzel aus ");
		System.out.print(n);
		System.out.print(" ist ");
		System.out.println(ganzzahligeWurzel);
	}
```


----------



## Assigned (22. Nov 2011)

Hey,

ein wiederholtes dickes danke für die Hilfe, jedoch spuckt der Compiler folgende Fehlermeldungen aus, mit welchen ich als absoluter Anfänger leider nicht viel anfangen kann:


```
public static void main(String[] args) {
              ^
GQWurzel.java:3: class, interface, or enum expected
        int ganzzahligeWurzel = 0;
        ^
GQWurzel.java:5: class, interface, or enum expected
        for (int i = 0; i * i <= n; i++) {
        ^
GQWurzel.java:5: class, interface, or enum expected
        for (int i = 0; i * i <= n; i++) {
                        ^
GQWurzel.java:5: class, interface, or enum expected
        for (int i = 0; i * i <= n; i++) {
                                    ^
GQWurzel.java:8: class, interface, or enum expected
            }
            ^
GQWurzel.java:12: class, interface, or enum expected
        System.out.print(n);
        ^
GQWurzel.java:13: class, interface, or enum expected
        System.out.print(" ist ");
        ^
GQWurzel.java:14: class, interface, or enum expected
        System.out.println(ganzzahligeWurzel);
        ^
GQWurzel.java:15: class, interface, or enum expected
    }
    ^
10 errors
```

Viele Grüße


----------



## timbeau (22. Nov 2011)

Da scheint irgendwas mit den imports nicht zu stimmen. 

Kompiliert denn ein "Hello World"?


----------



## jgh (22. Nov 2011)

zeig mal die gesamte Klasse...oder hast du etwa die Klassendefinition vergessen^^


```
public class GQWurzel {
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		int n = Integer.parseInt(args[0]);
		int ganzzahligeWurzel = 0;
		// Berechnung der ganzzahligen Quadratwurzel aus n
		for (int i = 0; i * i <= n; i++) {
			System.out.println(i);
			if (i * i == n) {
				ganzzahligeWurzel = i;
			}
		}

		System.out.print("Die ganzzahlige Quadratwurzel aus ");
		System.out.print(n);
		System.out.print(" ist ");
		System.out.println(ganzzahligeWurzel);
	}
}
```


----------



## maki (22. Nov 2011)

Da stimmt was ganz anderes nicht 


```
public class DeineKlasse {

    // deine Methoden

}
```


----------



## Assigned (22. Nov 2011)

Hi,

ja, ein Hallo Welt kompiliert Einwand frei.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Assigned (22. Nov 2011)

Ohjeee
traue mich ja kaum es zu sagen...
Habe wirklich eben die Klassendefinition vergessen 

Und es ist unfassbar. Vielen vielen Dank an alle! :toll::toll::applaus::Applaus:

Es läuft! Und wie es scheint sogar richtig :lol:

Ich danke Euch vielmals.

Viele Grüße


----------



## timbeau (22. Nov 2011)

Okay, wie konnte ich davon ausgehen, dass er nicht blind kopiert


----------

